# How the heck do you grow ammania gracilis?



## Fishmommy (Feb 16, 2013)

For me, it grows well if my bulbs are fresh and starts to wither when its time for new bulbs. In other words, IME it is high light levels that are the key


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## samee (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, the most obvious question is whats your setup.

Im running pressurized co2, EI dosing, T5HO lights and it grows like a week. Beautiful colours too!!! Sometimes its really pink and usually its dark red. Its a really really beautiful plant. I find it really easy to grow as well. Ive grown it in dense shaded area where it goes green but still grows. I cant remember if the leaves get larger or thin and long under shade.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I grew a monster bean jack stalk in a 55 Gal with hard water and CO2 and a shop 2x40W light with a reflector.

It's not a picky plant, it's a frigging huge plant though.

Here's an example from my 180 Gallon:


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

plantbrain said:


> I grew a monster bean jack stalk in a 55 Gal with hard water and CO2 and a shop 2x40W light with a reflector.
> 
> It's not a picky plant, it's a frigging huge plant though.
> 
> Here's an example from my 180 Gallon:


wow that like a freaking tree! haha


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Woah
I feel like I need that now


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

Wow... I imagine those stand rigid above the waterline? Seems the key may be that they need slightly harder water than most planted tanks provide.


----------

